# Big Cubes BC 2011



## Meep (Feb 18, 2011)

Big Cubes BC 2011 ((BC)² 2011) will take place on March 19th, 2011, at The Crystal Mall (Venue of VO'09).

Event list:
Magic
2x2x2 (Three rounds)
3x3x3 (Tthree rounds)
3x3x3 One-Handed (Three rounds)
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7

Further details can be found here.

Registration:
http://www.canadiancubing.com/Registration.aspx?ID=BCBC2011

Facebook Event:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197143053647345


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 18, 2011)

No BLD?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 18, 2011)

No bld


----------



## Meep (Feb 18, 2011)

We've held BLD for the past 3 Vancouver competitions, and needed to make room for the larger cubes this time around. =(


----------



## vankewber (Feb 18, 2011)

Kevin Hays = 6x6 WR pl0x.
anyway. 
My first post!
Selling:
Mini QJ 4x4
Chinaminx
Meffert Megaminx

Buying:
Type A 3x3's
Maru lube


----------



## Hays (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait. I'm about to do 1000 6x6 solves between now and March 19.

First practice session in about 3 months: 
1 173.9 
2 156.11 
3 136.13 
4 DNF
5 177.59 
6 155.71 
7 126.59 
8 143.44 
9 136.33 
10 154.63 
11 138.93 
12 134.94 
13 140.27 
14 145.36 
15 139.06 
16 152.68 
17 152.05 
18 DNF	
19 133.58 
20 DNF
2:23.77 avg 12


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 19, 2011)

What are the cutoff times for being able to finish your average/mean?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> I can't wait. I'm about to do 1000 6x6 solves between now and March 19.
> 
> First practice session in about 3 months:
> 1 173.9
> ...


 
That's dedication. 
Where do the DNF's come from?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> I can't wait. I'm about to do 1000 6x6 solves between now and March 19.
> 
> First practice session in about 3 months:
> 1 173.9
> ...


 
I like your style


----------



## Meep (Feb 20, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> What are the cutoff times for being able to finish your average/mean?



That's determined closer to competition day when we know roughly how many people are competing in each event and how much time we set aside for them.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hays said:


> 2:23.77 avg 12


 
Sheesh, I can't even do an computer generated scramble that fast. Guess what *I* am going to be practicing between now and March 19th.


----------



## NickH1337 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay for competition.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Feb 22, 2011)

Like last year, I'm doing a bulk Cubesmith order some time this week, but instead of taking individual orders I'm just going to be ordering sets of the more popular puzzles and have a few random sets on the side. Taking and fulfilling individual orders is a bit time consuming and I will be too busy to deal with tracking people down, wanting to know where my money is. The plan is to have a merchandise table this year. 

The order will include the following:

2x2x2 (Eastsheen) / 3x3x3 / 3x3x3 type F / 4x4x4 / 5x5x5 / 6x6x6 / 7x7x7 / Megaminx / Pyraminx / Square-1

If there is sufficient demand for a specific item (eg: tiles, bright sets), I will add more to the order, but remember that all Cubesmith items will be on a first-come-first-served basis. And please do not be a smartass and say you really want to have a hundred singles all in the same disgustingly gross colour for a uncommon puzzle.


----------



## Hays (Feb 22, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> That's dedication.
> Where do the DNF's come from?


 
Pops that I'm too lazy too fix on the clock.


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 23, 2011)

so stoked!!!


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 25, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Like last year, I'm doing a bulk Cubesmith order some time this week, but instead of taking individual orders I'm just going to be ordering sets of the more popular puzzles and have a few random sets on the side. Taking and fulfilling individual orders is a bit time consuming and I will be too busy to deal with tracking people down, wanting to know where my money is. The plan is to have a merchandise table this year.
> 
> The order will include the following:
> 
> ...


 
Is that the F II you'll be selling?

NickH1337 and I will be selling some stuff there too. Here's the list.

*MF8 3x3* (we only have 4 black ones, so come quick!)
Dayan Guhong 3x3
Dayan Lingyun 3x3
Type AV 3x3
Type FII 3x3 (depending if Toquinha is selling them)
Type AI mini 3x3
Shengshou 4x4
Dayan/Mf8 4x4
Stackmat Generation 1 Timer

I'll post the prices a week before the comp


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

In terms of hardware, I will have GhostHand Mk2 3x3x3, Lanlan 2x2x2s, and Cubetwist Magic on hand. The rest of it will be accessories, such as Magic strings, Maru Lube, and Cubesmith stickers (the list posted above).


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Feb 28, 2011)

if you are attending, please do the online registration. Now we only have a few on the competitor list.


----------



## avgdi (Feb 28, 2011)

My first competition! I'm so excited!



SittinonSukhaya said:


> if you are attending, please do the online registration. Now we only have a few on the competitor list.



I'll register online within the next couple days.


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 3, 2011)

Got the prices:

Dayan Guhong 3x3 - $13.50
Dayan Lingyun 3x3 - $14.00
Mf8 3x3 - $15.00
A V 3x3 - $13.00
F II 3x3 - $10.00
Type A mini 3x3 - $ 6.50
Shengshou 4x4 - $12.00
Dayan/Mf8 4x4 - $22.00
Gen. 1 Timer - $25.00

For the Mf8 3x3, we only have the black ones.

All of the cubes are assembled, lubed, and stickered.


----------



## timeless (Mar 3, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Got the prices:
> 
> Dayan Guhong 3x3 - $13.50
> Dayan Lingyun 3x3 - $14.00
> ...


 
what colors are the guhongs? and what kind of lub?


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> what colors are the guhongs? and what kind of lub?


 
For the colors, we only have black and white. Half of each. For example, we have 6 black and 6 white guhongs.
Except the mf8 3x3s though, we only have 4 black ones. So come quick if you want one!

As for the lube, we use jig-a-loo to lube our cubes.


----------



## timeless (Mar 3, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> For the colors, we only have black and white. Half of each. For example, we have 6 black and 6 white guhongs.
> Except the mf8 3x3s though, we only have 4 black ones. So come quick if you want one!
> 
> As for the lube, we use jig-a-loo to lube our cubes.


 
do u have any non-lubed for sale?


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mean like a DIY kit? or assembed and stickered but just not lubed?

I can save a kit for you if you want(only the guhongs tho...). Just tell me what color


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Do you mean like a DIY kit? or assembed and stickered but just not lubed?
> 
> I can save a kit for you if you want(only the guhongs tho...). Just tell me what color


 
preferably white
will the store be open before competition starts?


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure, I'll save a white Guhong DIY for you!

My web store will be up after the competition. The list of items that I posted was what I'm going to sell AT the comp, that's why I'm making them ready-to-be-solved.


----------



## splinteh (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there still going to be a summer comp?


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Sure, I'll save a white Guhong DIY for you!
> 
> My web store will be up after the competition. The list of items that I posted was what I'm going to sell AT the comp, that's why I'm making them ready-to-be-solved.


 
will the prices be different from the ones you posted?


----------



## Meep (Mar 4, 2011)

splinteh said:


> Is there still going to be a summer comp?


 If someone organizes one. We are planning on doing one, but no guarantees as of yet.


----------



## Hays (Mar 4, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Got the prices:
> 
> Dayan Guhong 3x3 - $13.50
> Dayan Lingyun 3x3 - $14.00
> ...


 
If my maru 4x4 doesn't arrive in time for the comp I might want to try out a Shengshou to see if I want to buy one.

Oh and 2:17.90 avg 12. I'm averaging about 2hrs. of practice a day.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Did so many 6x6 solves today that my best av5 beat my old PB  Gonna be a fun competition


----------



## janelle (Mar 11, 2011)

Same question as last year, but will you guys accept USD or should we get it converted before the comp? And are you guys going to be for sure selling stickers (3x3 mini/F to be specific)? Because if not I'll have to go buy some now to make my cube comp legal XD


----------



## Meep (Mar 11, 2011)

janelle said:


> Same question as last year, but will you guys accept USD or should we get it converted before the comp? And are you guys going to be for sure selling stickers (3x3 mini/F to be specific)? Because if not I'll have to go buy some now to make my cube comp legal XD


 
As far as I know, we accept USD. As for the stickers, I'm not sure if Vince received anything yet.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Mar 13, 2011)

janelle said:


> Same question as last year, but will you guys accept USD or should we get it converted before the comp? And are you guys going to be for sure selling stickers (3x3 mini/F to be specific)? Because if not I'll have to go buy some now to make my cube comp legal XD


 
Sorry, my turn to chime in. I'd _prefer_ that we got Canadian currency to save us the trouble of going to have it converted back to Canadian, but if you don't have the time to get your currency converted and don't want to go home with a handful of loonies, we are accepting USD at par. Exchange rate is currently $1 USD to $0.9740 CDN, but the difference is only at 3% so I'm not going to make whoever is handling cash bust out the calculator each time. Still, we request that if you absolutely _must _pay in USD, please give exact change. 

I will be posting a price list of our stuff (which is separate to what Kevin and Nick will be selling) in a bit.

And yes, we will be selling type-F stickers. All merchandise is being sold on a first-come-first-served basis.


----------



## souljahsu (Mar 14, 2011)

5 more days  !!!

The online registration is closing on this Wednesday, and we're at 27 competitors. Hurry up and register for those of you who hasn't yet!

Btw, I'm hoping for a sub 17 average


----------



## janelle (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a black Mini C I could borrow a couple pieces from? The cube I'm using right now has a mix of black and white pieces and I can't seem to find all my black pieces to replace my stickers so I can use if for the comp.

Edit: Never mind. I found the pieces


----------



## Hays (Mar 17, 2011)

1:55.25 single, 2:12.02 avg 12 without pins. I'm super excited.
2:14.68, 2:30.25, 2:10.75, 2:17.88, 2:13.81, 2:15.52, 2:05.80, 2:07.22, 2:27.55, 2:21.41, 2:04.78, 2:15.84, 2:07.22, 1:58.77


----------



## Meep (Mar 17, 2011)

Hays said:


> 1:55.25 single, 2:12.02 avg 12 without pins. I'm super excited.
> 2:14.68, 2:30.25, 2:10.75, 2:17.88, 2:13.81, 2:15.52, 2:05.80, 2:07.22, 2:27.55, 2:21.41, 2:04.78, 2:15.84, 2:07.22, 1:58.77


 
No pressure lol


----------



## Forte (Mar 17, 2011)

omfg i'm gonna miss this ;-;


----------



## Meep (Mar 17, 2011)

Forte said:


> omfg i'm gonna miss this ;-;


 
Don't worry, JJ won't :3


----------



## Hays (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a set of black 5x5 stickers they could bring tomorrow? I seem to have way too many regular sets, but not enough black stickers.


----------



## Meep (Mar 18, 2011)

Hays said:


> Does anyone have a set of black 5x5 stickers they could bring tomorrow? I seem to have way too many regular sets, but not enough black stickers.


 
I just used my last set the other day lol

Anywho, the schedule's posted: http://canadiancubing.com/downloads/Schedules/Schedule.BCBC2011.pdf


----------



## janelle (Mar 19, 2011)

About to leave for this soon. Can't wait  Good luck to everyone


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 20, 2011)

Kevin Hays sucks.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

So I heard Zperm at 2:02 then explosion


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> So I heard Zperm at 2:02 then explosion


 
yah it was pretty bad... i got his other 2 solves on film but not that one lol
Z perm was almost done too... he was 2 turns away from WR lol


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2011)

was it fox who was filming at the competition? 
btw how much cube stock is left?


----------



## Meep (Mar 20, 2011)

): Poor Kevin, he DNF average'd 7x7 too.

I got 1:08, 1:10, 1:13 in practice before 5x5 started then 1:19 avg'd >=(


----------



## Hays (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> So I heard Zperm at 2:02 then explosion


 
Yep that's exactly what happened. 2 move lefts. I locked up, tried to force it which always works on the 3x3 stage and it exploded. It probably would've been a 2:05.low. I'll put the video up tomorrow, I have a prety good super pissed reaction. The other 2 solves were 2:24 and a 2:09.19 Noth American record. If my cube didn't explode I would've gotten both world records. I'll just have to do it at Nats. Most disappointing cubing moment ever.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Mar 20, 2011)

Regardless, good job from everyone involved. While not the biggest competition so far (short notice, totally mea culpa), it was still a lot of fun. Thanks and shout outs to the competitors (especially those that traveled from out of town), Dave Campbell and canadianCUBING, the staff at the Crystal Mall, the families of all competitors, and Cubesmith.


----------

